#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Asme measurement of fluid flow

## Achmad Nur Eddin

Hi VictorM , Sambun and  Shabbir2009

Followings are the links you requested. Be freely download  and enjoy it.


ASME MEASUREMENT OF FLUID FLOW IN CLOSED CONDUIT

No	ASME No	Title

1	MFC-1M	Glossary of Terms Used in the Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes
2	MFC-2M   	Measurement Uncertainty for Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits
3	MFC-3M	Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes Using Orifice, Nozzle, and Venturi Errata - September 1990
4	MFC-4M	Measurement of Gas Flow by Turbine Meters
5	MFC-5M   	Measurement of Liquid Flow in Closed Conduits Using Transit-Time Ultrasonic Flowmeters
6	MFC-6M   	Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes Using Vortex Flowmeters
7	MFC-7M   	Measurement of Gas Flow by Means of Critical Flow Venturi Nozzles
8	MFC-8M	Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits : Connections for Pressure Signal Transmissions Between Primary and Secondary Devices
9	MFC-9M   	Measurement of Liquid Flow in Closed Conduits by Weighing Methods Errata - December 1989
10	MFC-10M	Method for Establishing Installation Effects on Flowmeters
11	MFC-11M	Measurement of Fluid Flow by Means of Coriolis Mass Flowmeters
12	MFC-14M	Measurement of Fluid Flow Using Small Bore Precision Orifice Meters
13	MFC-16M   	Measurement of Fluid Flow In Closed Conduits by Means of Electromagnetic Flowmeters
14	MFC-18M   	Measurement of Fluid Flow Using Variable Area Meters


1.	MFC-1M-2003.pdf 1.868 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]	
2	MFC-2M-1983.pdf 2.487 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3.	MFC-3M-1995.pdf 2.746 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
4.	MFC-4M-1986.pdf 0.953 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
5.	MFC-5M-1985.pdf 0.775 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]	
6.	MFC-6M-1998.pdf 0.600 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
7.	MFC-7M-1987.pdf 1.204 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
8.	MFC-8M-2001.pdf 6.809 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
9.	MFC-9M-1988.pdf 1.022 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
10.	MFC-10M-2000.pdf 6.715 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


11	MFC-11M-2003.pdf 2.656 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
12	MFC-14M-2003.pdf 1.178 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
13	MFC-16M-1995.pdf 0.807 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
14.	MFC-18M-2001.pdf 0.485 MB		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]		**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


I do not have the following standard as stated below.  In order to complete this ASME MFC standard, please somebody can upload and sharing it to us. 


ASME MFC 12M	Measurement of Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits Using Multiport     Averaging Pitot Primary Elements
ASME MFC 13M 	Measurement of Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits: Tracer Methods
ASME MFC 15M	Withdrawn ?
ASME MFC 17M	Withdrawn ?
ASME MFC 19M	Not available ?See More: Asme measurement of fluid flow

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks

----------


## rad007

Thanks a lot dear brother

----------


## Shabbir2009

Thank You.

----------


## mkhurram79

Great post thnx

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin:

very good work, thanks for sharing

----------


## mkhurram79

7. MFC-7M-1987.pdf 1.204 MB 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This link is expired. Can u reload?

----------


## mkhurram79

7. MFC-7M-1987.pdf 1.204 MB **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

link expired. Can u reload.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> 7. MFC-7M-1987.pdf 1.204 MB **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Monggo, untal-en

 MFC-7M-1987-Measurement of Gas Flow by Means of Critical Flow Venturi Nozzles.pdf	  1.2 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Meniko taksih seger

 MFC-19G-2008 Wet Gas Flow Metering Guideline.pdf	  2.94 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Dear  Achmad Nur Eddin,

Thank you very much.
Please check MFC-9M-1988.pdf   1.02 MB, something wrong, I couldn't load it.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

MFC-9M-1988.pdf	  1.02 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The file is OK

----------


## sambun

> MFC-9M-1988.pdf	  1.02 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Loaded. Thank you !

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u

See More: Asme measurement of fluid flow

----------


## luqman

here is the link for rest of standards

ASME MFC-12M
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME MFC-13M
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME MFC-19M
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME MFC-22
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> here is the link for rest of standards
> 
> ASME MFC-12M
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Enchick Luqman, but it seems that ASME MFC 19M = ASME FMC 19G

----------


## luqman

yes you're right. it's actually MFC 19G. My mistake. i check with asme.org there is no MFC 19M. Correct me if i am wrong.

----------


## Alil

Mas Nur, matur nuwon/thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

> here is the link for rest of standards
> 
> ASME MFC-12M
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks.

----------


## t817

very thanks

----------


## f81aa

Achmad Nur Eddin, thank you

----------


## f81aa

luqman, thanks for sharing

----------


## ekox

ASME MFC-13M  the link is dead can you reupload ?  :Frown:

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> ASME MFC-13M  the link is dead can you reupload ?



MFC-13M-2006 Tracer Methods.pdf 0.484 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

Its getting confusion over here. So here are the working links compiled as on 24.04.2010 .... jist of all of the above posts.

1.    MFC-1M-2003.pdf 1.868 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      
2    MFC-2M-1983.pdf 2.487 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     
3.    MFC-3M-1995.pdf 2.746 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      
4.    MFC-4M-1986.pdf 0.953 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     
5.    MFC-5M-1985.pdf 0.775 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      
6.    MFC-6M-1998.pdf 0.600 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      
7.    MFC-7M-1987.pdf 1.204 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
8.    MFC-8M-2001.pdf 6.809 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      
9.    MFC-9M-1988.pdf 1.022 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     
10.    MFC-10M-2000.pdf 6.715 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      
11    MFC-11M-2003.pdf 2.656 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      
12     MFC-12M                                 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
13.    MFC-13M-2006 Tracer Methods.pdf 0.484 MB   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
14     MFC-14M-2003.pdf 1.178 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      
15.    MFC-16M-1995.pdf 0.807 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      
16.     MFC-18M-2001.pdf 0.485 MB     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]     
17.    MFC-19G-2008 Wet Gas Flow Metering Guideline.pdf 2.94 MB   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
18.    MFC-22-2007 Measurement of liquids by Turbine Flowmeters  678 KB  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And thanks to original contributors Achmad Nur Eddin, luqman and amshah for providing such useful material.

----------


## ltrongluanvn2009

Great work! With thanks.

See More: Asme measurement of fluid flow

----------


## amshah

> Its getting confusion over here. So here are the working links compiled as on 24.04.2010 .... jist of all of the above posts.
> 
> 1.	MFC-1M-2003.pdf 1.868 MB	 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]	  
> ...



Item no 18-MFC-22 as requested.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thanks Amshah !

----------


## shakmed

Thanks amshah for providing MFC-22. I have updated my post #24 to keep the things at one place.

----------


## ahsan983

thanx

----------


## ejen

Great work! With thanks.

----------


## Monstrr

MFC-12M
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MFC-13M-2006
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

MFC-19G-2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dears;

Kindly above links are expired, would u plz upload it again.

B.R

----------


## c1muti

Thanks....Thanks....Thanks...

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Great thanks to the fprum members. Most of the links are not working. Please upload again

Thanks in advance.
Regards.

----------


## yashwant

I am not able to download 6. MFC-6M-1998.pdf 0.600 MB this standard. kindly send me the same.

Regards,
yashwant

----------


## rajpd28

Dear friend

Plz send me PTC code for Pressure Measurement.

Link are not working. So please send me fresh link.

Regards
Ral

----------


## whitebear

thank you

See More: Asme measurement of fluid flow

----------


## GuilleGTA

Do you have the MFC-3M 2004?? Thanks!

----------


## rajpd28

Hi 
Can anybody send me some standard related to Steam Drum Level Measurement and control.

Thanks
Raj

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Do you have the MFC-3M 2004?? Thanks!



MFC-3M-1995-Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes Using Orifice, Nozzle, and Venturi.pdf 2.746 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## svora81

Please reupload mfc-14m

----------


## bookwormxcd

Thanks very much

----------


## nampve

Thanks

----------


## axilot

Please reupload mfc-14m

----------


## bobothewise

First of all, thank you very much for sharing these standards.

Unfortunately for me, I was able to download only the standards on link under post#31.
I like to donwload the standards under post#26 but the website always says "no such file".

Can anybody share / re-upload those files? I really appreciate your kindness and support.

Thanks!

----------


## Monstrr

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## axilot

Thank you very much!

----------


## aspaaspa

Can you please re-upload ASME MFC 3M?

----------


## Monstrr

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Asme measurement of fluid flow

----------


## aspaaspa

Thank you monstrr!

----------


## aspaaspa

dear friends, do you have asme ptc 10 Performance Test Code on Compressors and Exhausters ? can you please upload?

----------


## azizi2003

link expired , please re-upload bellow standard
FC-2M Measurement Uncertainty for Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits
MFC-4M Measurement of Gas Flow by Turbine Meters
MFC-6M Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes Using Vortex Flowmeters
MFC-7M Measurement of Gas Flow by Means of Critical Flow Venturi Nozzles
MFC-8M Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits : Connections for Pressure Signal Transmissions Between Primary and Secondary Devices
MFC-10M Method for Establishing Installation Effects on Flowmeters
MFC-11M Measurement of Fluid Flow by Means of Coriolis Mass Flowmeters
MFC-16M Measurement of Fluid Flow In Closed Conduits by Means of Electromagnetic Flowmeters

----------


## 22linh22

link expired , please re-upload bellow standard

MFC-6M Measurement of Fluid Flow in Pipes Using Vortex Flowmeters
MFC-7M Measurement of Gas Flow by Means of Critical Flow Venturi Nozzles
MFC-8M Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits : Connections for Pressure Signal Transmissions Between Primary and Secondary Devices

Thanks so much.

----------


## ntkhanh777

Dear everyone, 
Pls share the method to calculate restriction or multi-stage orifice. In case of the pipe size is less than 40 mm.

Many thank!

----------

